# Old Red ........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

1960 Chevrolet Impala 2-door hardtop ...... 348 cu in "W" block, 335 horsepower ......... Borg Warner T-10 4-speed .......... 4.56:1 rear end


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

far out, man - this one I really like


----------

